# Desk Pics



## A. E. Lowan (Apr 9, 2014)

We've done a thread describing our desks, but I'm a very visual person, so I thought why not show actual pictures?








As you can see, I've got Scribes up in the background, 'cus that's how I roll.


----------



## Lace (Apr 9, 2014)

Is that a WoW pet?! Awesome!


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Apr 9, 2014)

That is, indeed, my baby griffon.   I was an end-game raider for 8 years - and then realized it was that or writing.


----------



## Lace (Apr 9, 2014)

Very VERY nice! I used to run with one of the top ranking guilds on my server, but I had to quit when I realized I wasn't doing anything else productive with my life. It did get my through my husband's deployment though! lol

I usually ran as an Night Elf Druid and I would act as a healer. I went to my first comic con this year and I told the hubs I want to go back next year and cosplay it up as WoW character. He refuses to dress up with me!


----------



## teacup (Apr 9, 2014)

Here's my desk, where I write and enjoy the occasional cup of tea.


----------



## Lace (Apr 9, 2014)

That's probably the most British looking desk, I've ever seen Tea.


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 9, 2014)

My desk is currently quite bland, since I finally got around to cleaning everything off. Windows on the left, Linux on the right.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Apr 9, 2014)

What are the two operating systems for, Steer?


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 9, 2014)

I need Windows for certain games and work-related documents. I use Linux for everything else because I like it better


----------



## Lace (Apr 13, 2014)

I thought I'd join in on this! We are currently trying to sell our house and had to "stage" it so there was a battle between my desk and the hub's drum set and my desk lost.

If we ever get moved I'll post a pic of my new set up, but I thought I'd show you how I roll at the moment. This little gem conveniently sits over my lap no matter which room I move to in the house. As you can see though, the fur babies can do the same and couldn't resist investigating. They make it difficult to get things accomplished. 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Apr 13, 2014)

No office is complete without the fur babies, imo.  I work next to a large dog bed that regularly accommodates 2 Japanese Chins and at least 1 of our 3 cats - all at once!


----------



## Lace (Apr 13, 2014)

I agree! We've got three cats and the dog and they're always fighting for my lap. My cats do try to sneak on the laptop for warmth though!


----------



## Rinzei (Apr 14, 2014)

My desk area is a bit bland at the minute. We've yet to decorate any of the house, so I've not started sprucing it up until we do that (IF we do that >.> ).


----------



## Noma Galway (Apr 14, 2014)

I'll get in on this one


----------



## Sheilawisz (Apr 26, 2014)

It may not be a real desk, but this is where I write anyway:







The purple light in the room comes from my purple curtains, that's my Red Riding Hood Wallpaper in the screen and you can also see a part of my purple wall =)


----------



## ThinkerX (Apr 27, 2014)

Sheila, I thought your bed was your desk?


----------



## Sheilawisz (Apr 27, 2014)

That is correct Thinker, and I am sitting on my bed as I write this post.

You know, maybe I should get a real desk to work on like all writers do... I would like a big, heavy wooden desk with many places for my printed material and my handwritten notes, and also another part for my cat to sleep in and have strange dreams while I write something.

Do you have pictures of your desk?

As you can see in the picture, I have placed my computer on top of its original cardboard box. It's safer than it looks, but I really need to get something stronger in case that there is another Earthquake...


----------



## ThinkerX (Apr 27, 2014)

> Do you have pictures of your desk?



I'll include a desk picture with the batch I'll send you tonight - along with a couple of the folks homestead and lake (leaving for there shortly), and *maybe* a daylight photo of 'Isabella' (and possibly her sister)...assuming it came out.  (battery died as I clicked the picture).

My work area, however, is a disaster zone - so much so its spread out over two desks.


----------



## Penpilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Here's panorama of my very very messy work area. In reality it's shaped like a C but in the picture, to the left is my writing laptop and toward the right is my desktop. In between are a bunch of my transformers and writing books. Not shown is my second laptop which is usually to the right of my desktop. 

There are two types of people in the world, filers and pilers. I'm definitely a piler. All you guys have such tidy work areas. Five minutes after I clean mine, I'll tornado over it and it ends up being a different configuration of messy.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Apr 27, 2014)

Wow.  That's a lot of toys.  Now I'm totally jealous!


----------



## Penpilot (Apr 27, 2014)

A. E. Lowan said:


> Wow.  That's a lot of toys.  Now I'm totally jealous!



Some people have a weakness for Hello Kitty. I have a weakness for robots, or mecha if you're talking the language of anime. Even though I don't write stories with robots in them, they are a constant source of inspiration. Some of my best memories from childhood are of watching shows like Transformers and Robotech or reading about great RPG universes like Battletech.

Plus playing with a transformer when you're stuck on a story point is great for jogging things lose.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Apr 28, 2014)

Penpilot said:


> Plus playing with a transformer when you're stuck on a story point is great for jogging things lose.



Yis!  That's the same reason I have my metal Slinky.  The noise it makes when I play with it somehow teases loose the tangles in my brain.

And I also grew up watching Robotech and other anime in the '80's, one of the benefits of living on the West Coast.  When I moved to the Midwest as a teen and found out most people had never heard of it, I was dismayed.  Of course, now things are totally different, and that makes me happy.


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 28, 2014)

I remember watching Robotech on one of the Los Angeles TV stations


----------



## Sheilawisz (Apr 28, 2014)

I wanted to share with you two more pictures, so you can see the other inhabitants of my Writing Area. I do not have any Transformers, but there is this strange creature living with me:








That red creature is called Lisk. I do not know what species Lisk belongs too, but it lives very happily with its purple and equally unusual friend called Lisy:


----------



## Ophiucha (Apr 28, 2014)

I moved into my husband's house, which was too small already for his desk and we're certainly not finding anywhere for a second. So my desk is my lap, with me sitting on a pile of pillows and a bed rest. On the bed. At least I have a nice big window right behind me when I want some natural light or fresh air.


----------



## Graylorne (Apr 29, 2014)

My desk? Well, here goes.







The desk itself was my grandfather's, who died half a century ago, so it's getting on in years. 

I'm generally using two screens (the 3rd is a spare), one for games & writing and another for email & media.

And here's the room behind it:







Photo was taken when I'd just cleaned up, so it's not really representative.


----------



## ThinkerX (Apr 29, 2014)

Are those maps of Harn I spy on the wall of Graylorne's lair?


----------



## Graylorne (Apr 29, 2014)

The maps are the original Morrowind and Solstheim maps of fond memory


----------

